#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Freebies & Perks >  > Free Course Udemy Course - Machine Learning & Training Neural Network in MATLAB

## harshanas

_Machine Learning is the most evolving branch of Artificial Intelligence. You will get a basic understanding of Machine Learning and Neural Networks by following this course._*

What You can Learn?*

You will be able to train neural networks in MATLAB

*What are the Requirements?*

MATLAB SoftwareEnglish Language

*the target audience?
*
Any student who is interested in learning basic concepts of Machine Learning and Neural networks




> *The link to the course -* *Click Here*


*Some Udemy coupons expire within a day. If you like them, please enroll in them as quickly as possible*

----------


## Medusa

Is there any free courses in machine learning? If you find that share with us.

----------


## harshanas

> Is there any free courses in machine learning? If you find that share with us.


Sure Premisha  :Smile:

----------

